# Losing feathers, sick?



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

So i go out to clean up the coop and there's some nice sized bald spots on one of my hens necks and an egg was dropped under where they sleep. Coincidence? It's been REALLY hot here the last couple of days. Is it sick? You can see the bald spots by her neck.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It's from pecking , either itself or from other birds.


----------



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This goes to what we said a week or so ago, there is not enough room for them. This is one of the bad behaviors that pops up when overcrowding is a problem. Next it will be drawing blood.


----------



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

robin416 said:


> This goes to what we said a week or so ago, there is not enough room for them. This is one of the bad behaviors that pops up when overcrowding is a problem. Next it will be drawing blood.


Moving fruit trees in the morning and expanding the run. 105 temps tomorrow. Should be fun. Thanks again!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Toss a head of lettuce in there with them. Give them stuff to occupy them.

Mine always enjoyed straw to scratch around in or I bought the bales of alfalfa hay at TSC that they thoroughly enjoy. 

Try to take the focus off each other.


----------



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

Mine won't eat lettuce. We've tried. It just sits there and i have to go in and get it. Added on to the run today. At least as much as i could. The kids swimming pool goes up next on the white circle on the ground. Didn't want to get too close. What could i put in there to make it more fun for them? Perches?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Toss in red grapes, get a bale of straw and give them a flake to scratch around in. Eventually it makes some amazing compost for you to use and it does give them quite a bit to do.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes,give them some perches.They also like swings.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

chickenqueen is right, chickens do like swings!

I'm not saying you have to buy the plastic swings from Fowl Play chicken swing

Use your imagination and grab a branch and have some fun making one.

You know those big wooden swings that has enough room for 2 adults and a couple of small dogs and maybe a lap turkey? My chickens, turkeys, and guineas stole it from me and dh. Looks peaceful to look out the window and see some of the birds snoozing away on the swing.

Your coop and run looks nice. Good job on using hardware cloth!


----------



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

Tried the cabbage thing just because i saw it at the store. They didn't touch it. In fact, they're scared of it, haha. Making swings tomorrow. The one mean hen isn't letting up, so i took her out and put her in a cage on the other side of the yard. The coop is out of sight. She's pissed, haha. How long do you leave it away from the other chickens before seeing off its made a difference?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ngt said:


> Tried the cabbage thing just because i saw it at the store. They didn't touch it. In fact, they're scared of it, haha. Making swings tomorrow. The one mean hen isn't letting up, so i took her out and put her in a cage on the other side of the yard. The coop is out of sight. She's pissed, haha. How long do you leave it away from the other chickens before seeing off its made a difference?


Keep her in there for a week, then return her to the others. Maybe she'll get knocked down in the pecking order a few notches.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a pic of a swing I put together at our last house. It didnt get much use.


----------



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> Here's a pic of a swing I put together at our last house. It didnt get much use.


That we my plan. Chain and a dowel. 

I'll leave her in the cage for a week.


----------



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

So it got 5 days in the cage. We are going camping, so i went to put her back in. Our sexlink immediately started pecking her in the head. Then the one that was in the cage jumped right back on the red one it had been picking on when we took her out. I grabbed her and tossed her back in the cage. We're leaving in 4 hours. Thoughts?


----------



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

Anyone? Leaving in an hour and a half. I guess we'll just stick her back in and let them fight it out. If it continues when we get back, or any chicken is beaten badly, that one is out and we'll just have 3 i guess.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There really isn't enough time before you leave to give you many hints that might work. The idea for rehoming is the easiest and least stressful for the one she's hammering on.


----------

